# Firestone, CO - House Explosion



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...pond-to-home-in-firestone-structure-destroyed

When I first heard about this, I was betting on a hash oil operation explosion, has usually been the case in CO.

But, this article talks about them working on a water heater, so maybe natural gas?

Or a combination on the two?

I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## linnrg (Apr 18, 2017)

we had one very similar about 10 years ago.  With this kind of an explosion it is hard to find the direct source.  In this case the owner actually survived but went through a lot of burn rehab.


----------

